# CTF in Altenkirchen Westerwald am 18.07.



## Stevensbiker (28. Juni 2004)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.
Es erwartet euch eine CTF der Extraklasse mit
Marathondistanz.
Weitere Infomationen unter http://go.to/wwradsportfreunde


----------



## Coolhead (10. Juli 2004)

hallo, ich werde wohl mit 2 arbeitskollegen dran teilnehmen wir werden die 46er runde nehmen, zu mehr reichts im moment noch nicht.
  gruss
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (14. Juli 2004)

ich wollte erst auch mitfahrn - was mich abschreckt: Fuer die 46er is ne startzeit von 700 bis 1100 oder so angegeben ---> DAs is ja dann wohl mal kein Rennen wer, wenn jeder starten kann wir er lustig is


----------



## talybont (14. Juli 2004)

Ich habe geplant, mit eine paar Freunden aus Osnabrück die lange Runde zu fahren. Allerdings nur, wenn es nicht wieder Hunde und Katzen regnet!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Beach90 (15. Juli 2004)

mhmm ich überlege ob ich mitfahren soll, denn es wär mein erster CTF überhaupt ...
wie geht´s en da genau zu? 
soweit ich verstanden hab muss man zwischen 8 und 10 uhr starten und spätestens um 3 im ziel sein , is doch richtig so ,oder?
nur wo is da der "kick" ?
beach


----------



## Seiffer (15. Juli 2004)

Hmm, wenn ich nicht krank und mein Fahrrad nicht zerlegt wäre. Schade eigentlich. 

(schlagt mich) Was heißt CTF?


----------



## sulibats (15. Juli 2004)

CTF = Countrytourenfahrt

Im Endeffekt heißt das wohl, das es kein Rennen ist und ggf. ist die Strecke auch nicht ausgeschildert.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dodo1912 (16. Juli 2004)

soso - vielen Dank fuer den Tip


----------



## talybont (16. Juli 2004)

Eine CTF ist eine RTF im Gelände, d.h. kein Rennen, keine Sperrung für andere,aber Verpflegungsposten und Ausschilderung. Ich bezeichne sowas immer als Roll- und Fressveranstaltung.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Seiffer (16. Juli 2004)

Also die gemütliche Sonntagsrunde nur das sie mehre Leute gleichzeitig machen... Wäre ja eigentlich was für mich gewesen...


----------



## FranG (17. Juli 2004)

Bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren und kann die CTF nur wärmstens empfehlen!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirki (18. Juli 2004)

Hei,
wir haben jetzt die 67 km Runde mit 1680 hm (laut GPS) hinter uns.
Nette Strecke und sehr nette Leute, aber es gibt wohl Probleme mit Anwohnern. Es liegen viel dicke Äste auf den Wegen und eine Rolle Stacheldraht haben wir auch von der Strecke in die Büsche befördert!
Wieso das nicht die ca. 50 Leute gemacht haben, die laut den Streckenposten, vor uns gestartet sind weiss ich nicht, zumal auch eigene Leute vom Ausrichter unterwegs waren!
Am Ende der Strecke fehlten dann etliche Wegschilder, aber es ging auch so zurück.

Gruß Dirki


----------



## Stevensbiker (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

zunächst mal DANKE für alle die trotz widriger Wetterbedingungen teilgenommen haben. Dicke Äste auf der Strecke stammen mit Sicherheit von dem Unwetter letzte Nacht, die waren gestern noch nicht da, Stacheldraht na ja, haben wir noch nicht erlebt, vielleicht kommt das auch vom Sturm. Es gibt eigentlich keine Probleme mit Förstern, Jägern und Anwohnern, aber es gibt immer wieder und überall Idioten die andere ärgern wollen, So was erlebt man ständig auf Veranstaltungen. 
Die fehlenden Pfeile zum Schluß wollten wir von OrgaTeam ersetzen, da hatten es schon die Kontrollfahrer gemacht. Diese hatten die Aufgabe sich lediglich um Pfeile zu kümmern, zum Äste wegräumen bleibt da keine Zeit. 
Da unser Team die komplette 105km Strecke abgefahren ist und ihr die 67er Strecke, waren die zwangsläufig hinter euch.
Na ja, haupsache es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und nochmals Danke für die Teilnahme!

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## talybont (19. Juli 2004)

Naja, aufgrund des Wetters bin ich nur die 111 km RTF gefahren, die aber mit fast 1200 hm für ein Rennrad auch ganz ordentlich war. Sehr gut organisiert, super freundlich, leider sehr schlecht besucht. Tut mir sehr leid für diesen tollen Verein. Das Wetter am Samstag hatte wohl sehr grossen Einfluss darauf.
Ich bin gestern trocken geblieben, erst bei mir zu Hause fing es an zu schütten.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## dodo1912 (19. Juli 2004)

2 Sachen hielten mich von der Teilnahme ab. 
1. 7_30 da sein - fuer jdn der noch ne Std Anreise hat, vorher noch sein bike verpacken muss war das bissel frueh.
2. Die doch recht lange Anreise (fuer nen Student mit immer leerem Tank) für ne Veranstaltung bei der jeder Starten kann wann er lustig ist...hmm --> da hab ich mir gedacht: Kannst du auch hier daheim fahrn...

Greetz Dodo

War am 10 (oder 11.  ) am Erbeskopf - das war so wie ich es mir vom CTF auch gewünscht haette.


----------



## ralf (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich möchte den Veranstaltern ein großes Lob für die umfangreichen Strecken aussprechen.
Bereits zum dritten Male habe ich die CTF besucht und war immer total begeistert.
Sicher hatte ich gestern auch mit dem Wetter und insbesondere mit dem inneren Schweinehund zu kämpfen. Aber  ich war da und bin nicht enttäuscht worden. 

Insgesamt habe ich mich vier mal verfahren, wobei ich nicht genau registriert habe, ob ich einfach nur unter den Schildern drunter her geguckt habe oder ob die Schilder geklaut waren. Der Boden war wetterbedingt extrem schwer und größtenteils nur langsam zu befahren. Technische Passagen waren reichlich vorhanden sowie auch einige Schiebepassagen.

Für mich besteht der Sinn in einer CTF darin, sich etwas vorzunehmen und es dann auch zu schaffen. Weiterhin betrachte ich CTFs als willkommene Abwechslung zu meinem Haustrail und als Möglichkeit eine andere Landschaft zu sehen.  Und zu sehen gab es ja auch viel!

Also, ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Veranstaltung zu Unrecht etwas schlechter besucht war. Denn  das Wetter hat ja noch so gerade mitgespielt. Selten zuvor war ich so eingesaut   

Einen herzlichen Dank noch einmal an das ausrichtende Vereinsteam !!!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## X-Köppel (19. Juli 2004)

Servus,

wir haben leider den Fehler gemacht, erst um 11.00 Uhr zu starten. Dadurch sind wir natürlich mitten ins Gewitter reingefahren. Die Strecke war gut ausgewählt, auch wenn wir uns aufgrund fehlender Beschilderung 2 mal verfahren haben. 
Als wir in AK ankamen, sahen wir aus wie "SchlammCatcher" !

Sehr nette Leute an Anmeldung & Verpflegungsstationen !! LOB !!  

Übrigens : am 25.07 CTF in Ochtendung ! 
Info unter :http://www.rst-ochtendung.de

Man sieht sich !!
X-Köppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolhead (19. Juli 2004)

hallo, ich hab gestern zum ersten mal so etwas mitgemacht und war eigentlich begeistert. bin aber nur die 29km strecke gefahren, waren aber 34 km. macht nichts, es war eine schöne veranstaltung.
  gruss stefan


----------



## Seiffer (19. Juli 2004)

*heul*

Scheiß Krankheit, ich bekomme Sportentzug...


----------



## titusrider (22. Juli 2004)

Tach,
 
Ja ich kann das nur bestätigen, super Strecke (schön matschig und teilweise deftig), Organisation und vor allem sehr nette Leute!!!

Dennoch: warum wusstet ihr fast alle Orte die auf dem Weg lagen durchfahren? (Kennt ihr keine Strecken Drumherum?)Ich bin erst vor einiger Zeit hier aus Hessen zugezogen und so was war mir in der Hinsicht nicht bekannt. (auf einer CTF verzichte ich gerne darauf).
Und damit hängt auch meine nächste kleine Kritik zusammen. Die Ausschilderung war nicht gerade berauschend. (vor allem in den Ortdurchfahrten und dem Start ..) Haben uns vier mal verfahren. Wenn ich nicht mit meiner Partnerin so gemütlich gedreht hätte sondern durchgedüst wäre ....naja wer weiß es schon...

Aber sonst sehr gut. 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder...
Ride Titus


----------

